# كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية



## la Vierge Marie (24 سبتمبر 2007)

كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة ادناه.







كل واحد يكتب اجابته​


----------



## Tabitha (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

عرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  


*11* 


*هاااا صح ولا ايه ..........................* :smil12:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

11 + 1 

11 قطعه 
1 مرايه 


ايه  الاخبار؟!!!!!1


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

أيوه مظبوط 11 صح يا سكره ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .


----------



## la Vierge Marie (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

يعني انتو متاكدين 100 ب 100
طيب ايه رايكو تفكرو اكتر ​


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

15 قطعة


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

بالواقع فب 11 قطعة 
وبالصورة في 13 قطعة 
قطعتين من الواقع ( 11 ) مو مبينة بالصورة
يعني 13 + 2 = 15 

تحياتي ،،،


----------



## Tabitha (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

*لا غيرت رأيي............... 12* ...............


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

13 + 1 = 14 
14 قطعة جواب نهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائي


----------



## la Vierge Marie (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



Anestas!a قال:


> *لا غيرت رأيي............... 12* ...............



خلاص جواب نهائي
طيب ايه رايك تستشيري الجمهور و لا تتصلي بصديق :fun_lol:​


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

12 قطعة؟؟


----------



## la Vierge Marie (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



mahmoud.cio قال:


> 12 قطعة؟؟



15 و لا 14 و لا 12
ماترسي على حاجة​


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

*11قطعه ظاهرة في الواقع
13 في المرايه
وفي واحده في المرايه الجانبيه
من الاخر هم 13 قطعه بس*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

انا حكيت 14 قطعة جواب نهائي 
همه 14


----------



## la Vierge Marie (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

ايه العقول الكسلانة دي (بهزر بس :smile01)​


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

مش نهائي كتير 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا همه 15 قطعة بس :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



mahmoud.cio قال:


> مش نهائي كتير
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا همه 15 قطعة بس :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:



:ab5:​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

لحد الان لا توجد اجابة صحيحة​


----------



## gift (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

13جواب نهائي


----------



## monlove (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

*انا راي 23*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



gift قال:


> 13جواب نهائي



انا مش موافقاك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



monlove قال:


> *انا راي 23*



تامل الصورة كويس​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

و لا اجابة حتى الان
ايه السبات دا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

24 صح


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



Dona Nabil قال:


> 24 صح



:smiles-11:​


----------



## samer12 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

  طيب أنا بقول 15


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



samer12 قال:


> طيب أنا بقول 15



:big74:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

25 :ranting:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



Dona Nabil قال:


> 25 :ranting:



hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
no
:t33: ​


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

بصى بعد تمحيص وتفحيص 
لقيت ان لا يوجد ولا قطعه فى الصورة ​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> بصى بعد تمحيص وتفحيص
> لقيت ان لا يوجد ولا قطعه فى الصورة ​



:t11:
يا لهوي على قوة الملاحظة
lol​


----------



## muheb (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

13 ماعدا الطاولة والمرئات


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



muheb قال:


> 13 ماعدا الطاولة والمرئات



لا خطا​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

13 قطعة يا باشا وتحدى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

ما تكتب انت العدد ولا انت كمان زينا


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> 13 قطعة يا باشا وتحدى



لا خطا​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ما تكتب انت العدد ولا انت كمان زينا



لا عارفة بس انا عايزكم انتو تقولو​


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

هما 14

علشان فى اشمال فى المرايه 
مش موجودة فى الارض


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



twety قال:


> هما 14
> 
> علشان فى اشمال فى المرايه
> مش موجودة فى الارض



لا خطا​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

14 من غير المراية


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



lovebjw قال:


> 14 من غير المراية



لا خطا​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

هههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا مها


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا مها



ايه هو انا عملت جريمة عشان انت جاوبت خطا :fun_lol:

انت بس تامل الصورة مزياااااااااااااان ​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

معلومة احسبوا المراية كمان عشان هي كمان قطعة​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

طيب 15 من غير المراية


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

طيب يا جماعة اللي جاوب 15 من غير المراية جوابه صح
بس الاصل اننا لازم نعد المراية فبصير العدد 16

على كل حال مبروك للفائز معانا 
و هديتو 
كمبيوتر مش محمول و اشتراك ADSL لمدة اسبوع :t39:

و لسة 


:36_15_15: ماتفتحهاش دلوقتي 
جزمة جديدة  :36_1_24:
قسيمة شراء 24 درهم :114ev:

مبروك يا باسم


و الى اللقاء في تمرين جديد  لو لقيت طبعا 
سلام​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم قطعة استعملت في الصورة.....شغلوا دماغكم شوية*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك عليكم وعلينا 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا بحب اهدى النصر دا للسيد الرئيس  وكل ما ساعد فى وصول منتخبنا للدرجة دى


----------

